# OneTrueMedia gone?



## Test (Dec 8, 2004)

I went to upload and share a video to a few TiVos, but that option isn't on the site anymore. My account was demoted to basic this month because of an old number, but I signed up again and still don't see it.

Any of the few that used this feature still have it?


----------



## tefler (Feb 28, 2003)

My account is in good standing and I can no longer find a way to share to TiVo either. We are rather disappointed as we use this monthly to share videos with our family who all have TiVos.

I wrote to customer support @ One True Media this evening to try and find out what is going on.


----------



## Test (Dec 8, 2004)

www.onetruemedia.com/TiVo is alive and you can buy TiVo shares still so I'm hoping it's just an outage and the feature hasn't been dropped. Especially because that's all I use this for and I just spent $40.


----------



## E94Allen (Oct 16, 2005)

Test said:


> www.onetruemedia.com/TiVo is alive and you can buy TiVo shares still so I'm hoping it's just an outage and the feature hasn't been dropped. Especially because that's all I use this for and I just spent $40.


I tried to click on your link but all I got is error however if I edited TiVo out and tried it again it worked so I assume onetruemedia with TiVo is the problem.


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

E94Allen said:


> I tried to click on your link but all I got is error however if I edited TiVo out and tried it again it worked so I assume onetruemedia with TiVo is the problem.


It's http://www.onetruemedia.com/tivo not http://www.onetruemedia.com/TiVo.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

rainwater said:


> It's http://www.onetruemedia.com/tivo not http://www.onetruemedia.com/TiVo.


wow, a URL with case sensitivity, it's been a while since I saw one configured that way. looks like it's the redirect with case sensitivity, but still, wow


----------



## Test (Dec 8, 2004)

Ahhhh I typed that in from my iPhone which corrects tivo to TiVo.

The TiVo product features page is still up as well

http://www.tivo.com/mytivo/product-features/web-on-tv/home-movies/


----------



## tefler (Feb 28, 2003)

I got a reply from OTM. They are phasing out support for TiVo. 

They sent a temporary workaround to allow publishing by manipulating the URL.

I would recommend anyone using this feature should email them to ask that it be reconsidered.


----------



## Test (Dec 8, 2004)

Yea, I just came to post the same. Maybe they (and TiVo) should update their site. This is the second "feature" that was pulled from TiVo and they either had no idea or didn't care to update any info or notify customers.

Here's the response I got from them:


> We are sorry to announce that we are in the process of phasing out our "Share to Tivo" feature.* We are including instructions on how to access your current shares.* We realize that not everyone is set up to receive internet video on their televisions, but you can continue to share your One True Media creations via our "Share to YouTube" and Facebook shares.
> 
> TiVo URL for direct type in (when user is logged in)
> To manage their channel:
> ...


----------



## aadam101 (Jul 15, 2002)

So Tivo, has once again stripped features that you are paying for and didn't even bother to tell anyone? Just another slap in the face from a company who apparently just doesn't give a damn about their customers.


----------



## tefler (Feb 28, 2003)

To be fair, it appears that OTM is the one dropping the support and not TiVo. However, I do think there should have been some communication from both of them that this was going to happen and TiVo should stop advertising it as a feature.


----------



## aadam101 (Jul 15, 2002)

I don't care who dropped the support. It's Tivos responsibility to notify it's paying customers that a feature is going away.


----------



## TolloNodre (Nov 3, 2007)

aadam101 said:


> I don't care who dropped the support. It's Tivos responsibility to notify it's paying customers that a feature is going away.


----------



## Test (Dec 8, 2004)

He does have a point. Both companies dropped the ball on this, but this being a TiVo forum you'll hear complaints pointed at them. If more people used the feature you would hear more complaints. What if it was Netflix support? Adams post would be repeated over and over (again rightfully so). Unless they have an alternate way for users to share videos with family and friends this is a feature that is going away. Maybe they are working on something (they have web video downloads) and that's why nothing was said yet? Maybe because it's still semi active (with work arounds). Doubt it though, it's probably like the framechannel feature going away


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

It's not really surprising. TiVo made these deals with really small companies. TiVo doesn't have an open API that lets app developers create applications and these small companies don't have the resources to work with changes to TiVo's software. TiVo would be much better off to open the API, create a app store, and let developers come up with innovative apps. Hand picking random companies to create these niche apps on a closed system isn't going to lead to very much innovation.


----------



## Joe3 (Dec 12, 2006)

rainwater said:


> It's not really surprising. TiVo made these deals with really small companies. TiVo doesn't have an open API that lets app developers create applications and these small companies don't have the resources to work with changes to TiVo's software. TiVo would be much better off to open the API, create a app store, and let developers come up with innovative apps. Hand picking random companies to create these niche apps on a closed system isn't going to lead to very much innovation.


"Wait now, don't go on and making too much sense"


----------



## AJ500 (Feb 22, 2002)

I published a OTM video to my TiVo channel using the steps above.
However, the correct step 2 should be:
2. In the URL replace /auth_share? with /channel_publish_work?


----------



## Test (Dec 8, 2004)

Just wanted to add an update. I had to set up another TiVo and I got the usual welcome letter email. Just out of curiosity I clicked the product features link to see if it's been updated and nope. It still shows onetruemedia as a feature.

http://www.tivo.com/mytivo/product-features/index.html

It was a great feature that I wish didn't go away. TiVo, are you working on something similar? Something to keep this feature alive?


----------



## akc (Mar 13, 2003)

Is this option gone? When I tried the URL, it redirected to the home page? I had about 10 remaining home shares and I loved this feature. YouTube is not the same option AT ALL.



Test said:


> Yea, I just came to post the same. Maybe they (and TiVo) should update their site. This is the second "feature" that was pulled from TiVo and they either had no idea or didn't care to update any info or notify customers.
> 
> Here's the response I got from them:
> Quote:
> ...


----------

